# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  تسرب نسخة أندرويد 4.2.2 جديدة لـ Galaxy S III وأقرب إلى نسخ سامسونج الرسمية

## mohamed73

بينما  ينتظر جميع مستخدمي هاتف Samsung Galaxy S III وصول التحديث الأخير من  أندرويد لهواتفهم، تتسرب نسخ غير مكتملة من هذا التحديث تحمل ميزات عديدة،  ومنها ميزات كانت سامسونج قد طرحتها في هاتفها الأخير من هذه السلسلة وهو  Galaxy S4.
وكنا قد شاهدنا سابقًا  نسخة مسربة من تحديث جديد لهاتف Samsung Galaxy S III بنسخته العالمية  GT-i9300 التي تعمل بمعالج Exynos رباعي النواة. والتسريب الجديد جاء من  نفس المصدر وهو موقع SamMobile الشهير والمتخصص بأجهزة سامسونج، حيث قدّم  نسخة جديدة وهي I9300XXUFME7.
على الرغم من أن النسخة المسربة  الجديدة ليست من شركة سامسونج بشكلٍ رسمي، إلا أنها لا تختلف عن إصدارات  سامسونج الرسمية، حيث لا تقوم بتغيير الـ binary counter أبدًا، على عكس  النسخة المسربة السابقة. وهذا الرقم هو ما يسمح لسامسونج بالتأكد من أن  هاتفك يعمل بنسخة رسمية أم لا، وذلك من أجل الضمانة وتلقي التحديثات بشكلٍ  رسمي.        
وتقدم  النسخة الجديدة العديد من الميزات الخاصة بهاتف S4، ومنها شاشة القفل  الجديدة والتي يمكن إضافة اختصارت شاشة متعددة فيها، وتأثيرين لفتح الشاشة  هما التموج والنور، والقدرة على تغيير حجم الساعة وتعيين رسالة شخصية.
كما  يجلب الإصدار المسرب ميزة Daydream وأوضاع القيادة والاختصارات السريعة في  قائمة التنبيهات، وواجهة جديدة بالكامل لقائمة الإعدادات ومماثلة تمامًا  لتلك الموجودة في هاتف Galaxy S4 والتي تقدم تبويبات في الأعلى.
هناك العديد من الميزات الأخرى التي تقدمها النسخة المسربة، ويمكن الاطلاع عليها وعلى مدى فعاليتها عن طريق مشاهدة الفيديو التالي:
 إن  كنت من محبي المغامرة وتود تجربة هذه النسخة على مسؤوليتك الشخصية، يمكنك  ذلك عن طريق زيارة المصدر الذي يحتوي على رابط التحميل. مع العلم أن  التحديث الرسمي قد يصل ما بين شهري تموز/يوليو أو آب/أغسطس حسب ما أشار  موقع Sam Mobile.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

